# Another Beauty



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Went out last night with a buddy and Mike (Southwest Fisher) to a new spot I been looking at for a couple weeks. We had a great night of fishin for a new honey hole. I took a 5 and 8 Mike got a 8 and my buddy got 9,7 all in about 1.5. It was a beauty of a night for kitty chasin and hang with friends and meetin new peeps. Tx Mike for cummin along for the ride. Craig


----------

